# Post your Favorite Ketchup



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Rosella Tomato Sauce (is it made from birds ?)


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i am sorry members there is only one. and i lived 5 mins from this sign. AND my wife worked there. and her 5 sisters-brothers and in-laws. and her dad? union steward and pres. NO.1


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

ldiat said:


> i am sorry members there is only one. and i lived 5 mins from this sign. AND my wife worked there. and her 5 sisters-brothers and in-laws. and her dad? union steward and pres. NO.1


Yes - that's the one!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

ldiat said:


> I am sorry members there is only one. And I lived 5 mins from this sign. AND my wife worked there. And her 5 sisters-brothers and in-laws. And her dad? union steward and pres. NO.1


Heinz! With chips! Yummy!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No need for me to post any images - I'll go for anything but that over-sugary gloop made by Heinz.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

None whatsoever. Never liked the taste of the bottled stuff.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to be really big on this one (but avoid most products like this that have HFCS):


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> No need for me to post any images - I'll go for anything but that over-sugary gloop made by Heinz.


just a side story about Heinz. when the Pittsburgh plant was still fully operational, one knew pickles were being jared as one could smell the pickling spice and vinegar all around the city! and Mr.elgars ghost.....my daughter will not even go into a restaurant unless it uses Heinz!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ldiat said:


> i am sorry members there is only one. and i lived 5 mins from this sign. AND my wife worked there. and her 5 sisters-brothers and in-laws. and her dad? union steward and pres. NO.1


You really need to visit the Heinz House and Musuem of Heinz at Henry Ford Greenfield Village in Dearborn, Michigan (and when there, Dearborn Music, a great store for CDs and DVDs, is about half-a-mile away). Read about the Heinz house here. A teaser to get you to click that link,



> It was in the early 1860's in this Sharpsburg, Pennsylvania brick house, built in 1854, that Henry John (H.J.) Heinz (b. 1844), the son of a German immigrant brickmaker, produced the first of his more than "57 Varieties" of ketchup...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> You really need to visit the Heinz House and Musuem of Heinz at Henry Ford Greenfield Village in Dearborn, Michigan (and when there, Dearborn Music, a great store for CDs and DVDs, is about half-a-mile away). Read about the Heinz house here. A teaser to get you to click that link,


and then moved down the street into the north side. speaking of sharpsburg. very bad flooding there just the last few days. allegheny river runs there. and flooding....when my wife was in the hospital in oakland UPMC, a very bad storm hit and flooded a certain intersection. it hit so fast and flooded, people had to sit on there roofs. there is no like creek or river close by. just considered like a "bath tub". hence a older women was swept by the rushing water down a drainage pipe and flushed into that river! found the body several days later


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ldiat said:


> and then moved down the street into the north side. speaking of sharpsburg. very bad flooding there just the last few days. allegheny river runs there. and flooding....when my wife was in the hospital in oakland UPMC, a very bad storm hit and flooded a certain intersection. it hit so fast and flooded, people had to sit on there roofs. there is no like creek or river close by. just considered like a "bath tub". hence a older women was swept by the rushing water down a drainage pipe and flushed into that river! found the body several days later


Floods are devastating. Very easy to underestimate the power of water.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Because it tastes like all the others but pours well. And the label is right-side up!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Because it tastes like all the others but pours well. And the label is right-side up!


Great price too for organic!

As for label right side up, I get really frustrated by those upside down ketchup bottles and always store them up side up. And for some reason that big fat cap that make a stand is very annoying, and some have had a jet stream opening that never fails to squirt so hard that it splashes everything around the plate including my shirt. So if I get stuck with a fat-cap bottle, I save a normal cap from another bottle and replace the fat cap.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Favorite Ketchup? _Ketchup?_ Las Ketchup! Sisters.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Post your favourite ketchup?

To whom?

What happens if it leaks out of the envelope?*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A silly rhyme from the 1950s has popped into my mind as a result of this thread.

'With HP sauce, you shake the bottle -
First none comes, *and then a lot'll!*'

Oh dear - codgerdom is no longer on the horizon...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh ha ha, that reminds me of a funny story. Many years ago I was at a restaurant with a date and my habit is to shake the bottle before I open it up to loosen the ketchup. Well someone had left the cap just set on, not screwed on, so with a flick of the wrist the cap flew off and ketchup shot up the wall. My date and the waitress both got a good laugh out of that!

Going way back, as a kid of maybe 8 or 9, I went to get the ketchup and while walking back to the table my brother said, "What's on the bottom of the ketchup bottle." I turned it over to see and ketchup poured out on the floor because the cap was not screwed on. Same brother who once asked me what was in my ice cream and when I bent my head over to see, he smushed my face into it.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh ha ha, that reminds me of a funny story. Many years ago I was at a restaurant with a date and my habit is to shake the bottle before I open it up to loosen the ketchup. Well someone had left the cap just set on, not screwed on, so with a flick of the wrist the cap flew off and ketchup shot up the wall. My date and the waitress both got a good laugh out of that!
> 
> Going way back, as a kid of maybe 8 or 9, I went to get the ketchup and while walking back to the table my brother said, "What's on the bottom of the ketchup bottle." I turned it over to see and ketchup poured out on the floor because the cap was not screwed on. Same brother who once asked me what was in my ice cream and when I bent my head over to see, he smushed my face into it.


now the way i listened to it all just happened just a month ago:lol: Hahaha LOL kidding!


----------

